

Ask HN: What are the colors of "productive" and "leisure"? - no_gravity

Im writing an app that tracks the times when you are productive and when you are lazy. It has 2 states that I want to represent by color: "productive" and "leisure". Which colors would you assign to these two states?
======
Wilduck
I conceive of leisure as either sky-blue or blank white.

------
alid
There's some great articles on the psychology of colour which may help you
decide. Here's one: <http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/175428>

My suggestion: Productive: Yellow (stimulates energy), Leisure: Turquoise
(associated with tropical water, and pairs well with yellow)

------
arunprabu
Green will refresh you and thus you will be productive n creative. Blue will
also be productive. light blue and white for relaxed feeling. Purple n rose
will destroy men's productivity and any good company will lose all its sheen
as it happened for yahoo.

------
mnicole
Productive: Orange (construction = work) Leisure: Light blue (sky = watching
the clouds)

------
expralitemonk
Leisure: ocean blue. Productive: muted red.

------
lewisgodowski
Productive - Green

Leisure - Blue

------
Swizec
For me productive is either green or dark blue. I don't put leisure in Klok so
it doesn't have a colour.

~~~
no_gravity
Yeah, green is what I tend to for productive. As a sign to "go on!". So I will
probably make leisure red. Even though it might be a bit strange to have such
a strong color for a nice time.

~~~
Swizec
Red, for me, has always been school/education ... maybe because I started
assigning the colours when I was still in high school.

